# problem with booting freebsd boot cd on my computer



## Roberth (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello, I am trying to install FreeBSD/AMD64 7.1 on my computer, but under the boot of the install cd I get this


```
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
```

and then 120, 180 etc.

Anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 28, 2009)

Some pointers:

http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2008-08/msg00753.html (+thread)
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-stable@freebsd.org/msg99894.html


----------



## Roberth (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks I disabled the firewire controller on my motherboard I solved it.

But it is now trying to mount my existing freebsd partitions, where there is nothing installed on them.

So the booting process stalls at


```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
```

How do I solve this?


----------



## _martin (Mar 28, 2009)

hm .. i'm starting to have a feeling that this is some kind of nasty bug or something .. 

i have a similar problem (among others, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3048 ) .. 

it's not trying to boot your previous partitions, it's trying to boot a root fs ( boot/mfsroot.gz ) from install cd .. try to boot it in verbose mode and see where it gets frozen ..


----------



## Roberth (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually I cleared all the partitions on my harddrive, and it still reacts the same way, but I know why, I also installed freebsd's bootloader.

So I will try to remove by using the windows xp cd(yeah I know it's stupid but the only option I got at the moment.)

EDIT: That didn't help...


----------



## _martin (Mar 28, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> Actually I cleared all the partitions on my harddrive, and it still reacts the same way, but I know why, I also installed freebsd's bootloader.
> 
> So I will try to remove by using the windows xp cd(yeah I know it's stupid but the only option I got at the moment.)
> 
> EDIT: That didn't help...



i'm not sure if I understand what you are doing .. but if I get it correctly, you are trying to install amd64 and therefore you are actually booting from CD, correct ? if so, that's the bug ( my opinion that it is a bug) i'm talking about ... it's trying to mount root fs from cd (that's ok, that's expected behavior) and it gets frozen .. 

it has nothing to do with a disk partitions ..


----------



## Roberth (Mar 28, 2009)

Ohhh okay, I have kind of missunderstood this issue, but yes I am installing FreeBSD so I am booting the cd to install it.


----------



## _martin (Mar 28, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> Ohhh okay, I have kind of missunderstood this issue, but yes I am installing FreeBSD so I am booting the cd to install it.



out of curiosity - what HW are you installing it on? as i mentioned i have a same problem - so far, no luck solving it though  ..


----------



## Roberth (Mar 28, 2009)

My motherboard is ASUS P5QL-EM, that's probably the only relevant info I got.

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=SL98nccy1aP7AVfj&templete=2


----------



## _martin (Mar 29, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> My motherboard is ASUS P5QL-EM, that's probably the only relevant info I got.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=SL98nccy1aP7AVfj&templete=2



well, you've got different chipset but it seems they are all from the same family .. 

i was able to install i386 7.1-RELEASE on my motherboard (had to disable ACPI though) .. now i will try to cvsup to am64 7 to see if this gonna work .. 

maybe try this too for a start ..


----------



## Roberth (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay, but could you post here when you are done and tell how it went?


----------



## _martin (Mar 29, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> Okay, but could you post here when you are done and tell how it went?



well, upgrade itself was successful but again - the same error i got before - "Could not allocate irq"  .. so for the time being it is amd64 is useless .. 

will try to google around little bit more .. but i'm out of any idea what to do  .. using i386 for ZFS is not very wise, so i'm stuck right now :|


----------



## Roberth (Mar 29, 2009)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> well, upgrade itself was successful but again - the same error i got before - "Could not allocate irq"  .. so for the time being it is amd64 is useless ..
> 
> will try to google around little bit more .. but i'm out of any idea what to do  .. using i386 for ZFS is not very wise, so i'm stuck right now :|



Is there any difference in perfomance with i386 compared to AMD64?


----------



## _martin (Mar 29, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> Is there any difference in perfomance with i386 compared to AMD64?



well, i'm not the right person to answer that .. i saw many forum posts regarding ZFS issues on i386 which are not on amd64 though .. 

as amd64 is native 64b architecture my honest opinion is there is a little performance hit ( comparing same HW running i386 and amd64)


----------

